# ELSA Gladiac G-Force2GTS + WinXP



## vinc5nt (25. April 2002)

Hallo,

Ich hab ein dickes Problem ich hab ne ELSA Gladiac2 GTS und WINXP ... kann man auch der Überschrift entnehmen aber egal.
Das Problem ist foldgendes:
Ich hab XO neuinstalliert und nu (war auch vorher immer schon so) sagt er mir gleich beim ersten mal hochfahren das die NVIDIA G-Force2 Karte nicht fehlerfrei funktioniert (er sagt nicht das die ELSA defekt ist .. er installiert nen NVIDIA detonator treiber). das ist ja nicht weiter schlimm aber wenn ich dann ein paar sek warte kackt er einfach ab der PC ... er friert so zusagen ein 
und das tut er bei jedem neustart nach ca. 5 - 20 Sek ... also nicht genug Zeit um etwas zu machen.

Wie kann ich das beheben oder umgehen ... hat wer ähnliche Probleme ?


----------



## sam (25. April 2002)

also meine gladiac 2 gts läuft prima (detonator 23.11) unter winxp.
5 sec reichen aber nicht um nen neuen treiber zu installieren....aber um den alten zu löschen schon.....würd ich mal machen.
wie gesagt: DetonatorXP 23.11 (http://www.iq-hardware.de/downloads/treiber/nvidia/win2k/detonator2311-w2k.exe)
viel glück.....

btw: deinstallier den grakatreiber doch im abgesicherten modus...
und dann machste den neuen drauf (system dürfte dann ja wieder laufen 

btw2: du hast nicht zufällig übertaktet?


----------



## vinc5nt (25. April 2002)

nee übertaktet hab ich nicht, aber irgendwie hab ich schon seit ner Weile probs mit meiner Grafikkarte  
Ich werde es mal probieren in den abgesichterten Modus zu gehen und sie dort zu installieren ... vielen dank  wenn alles nicht mehr funzt melde ich micht nochmal *hehe*


----------



## sam (25. April 2002)

jo, tu das...
aber den treiber würde ich nicht im abgesicherten modus installieren...nur den alten löschen.
den neuen kannste ja dann (wenns wiklich am treiber lag) im normalen winxp installieren.

könntest auch mal checken ob der aktivkühler noch läuft


----------



## Virtual Freak (25. April 2002)

*hat ich auch mal so n problem*

sieht ganz danach aus als würde deine karte überhitzen und der chip deshalb abstellen...hatte ich auch mal...kann sein das die unter XP anders belasted wird als unter grafisch schlankeren OSs wo die karte vorher gut lief...
scheck den lüfter...und lass mal das gehäuse offen und schau ob sie dann länger läuft...wenn ja aber trozdem nach n paar min..oder wenn du dann noch ne 3d app startest  und sie dann kippt knall n paar zustazlüfter in dein gehäuse...
falls das nix bringt...
is wohl doch die karte hin...check evt bei nem kollegen der auch detonator treiber drauf hat indem du die karte rasch reinknallst...

Greetz VF

*hatte mal n gehäuse das 9 lüfter hatte...megakrach..aber ging sau hoch beim takten*


----------



## vinc5nt (25. April 2002)

Jippie 

Es funzt jetzt alles wieder  
Ich hab im abgesicherten Modus den neusten 2890 detonator draufgehauen und alles läuft *bisher* bestens... jetzt gebe ich der Kiste noch ne Bewehrungszeit und wenn sie dann noch einmal "unplanmäßig"  abschmiert kommt ein Bataillon Lüfter in mein kleines zerbrechliches Gehäuse. 

nochmals Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe ... ist einfach das beste allround und spezial board hier


----------



## sam (26. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von vinc5nt _
> *nochmals Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe ... ist einfach das beste allround und spezial board hier  *


wohl wahr  
wir helfen doch gerne...


----------

